# Greatest Commercial Ever Made!



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't pick one so I'll name a few...

Staples commercial where it's raining printer ink!

Most of the CareerBuilder commercials featuring monkeys!

The Pizza Hut commercial with the guys with large body parts! Look at the cheese!

The old Little Ceasar's commercial with the old guy in the hospital on a strecher flying down the hall!

I'm sure I missed some great ones!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

The Poll Thread

I mean, sceriously...can you think of anything more annoying, yet you keep looking at it and giving in?  Ultimate Commercial


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 9, 2007)

The Honda commercial with the giant Rube Goldberg device. That is win.


----------



## tesfox (Mar 9, 2007)

Any of the more recent VW ads.  'Time to unpimp ze auto...' *smash*

Awesome.

EDIT:  ooh! and "Hello"  the iPhone commercial.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 9, 2007)

Any commercial featuring Alice Cooper.

Actually, once in highschool, they showed us a video on censorship. In it, there was a commercial that featured a 13 year old boy in scruffy jeans, a t-shirt and a flannel. His voice spoke over shots of him."If I said fuck, it would bother you. If I told you I'm hungry, it wouldn't. Fuck, I'm hungry."

Best. Commercial. Ever.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I really like that "Wow" commercial for Windows Vista.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 10, 2007)

The "I own you" commerical from Godaddy.  It never made it as the superbowl ad (too bad, it wasted the one that did).  So it's kind of an internet-only commerical... funny as hell though.

http://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/media/lounge.asp

It's called "I Own You", it's the one with "Rejected" over it in the bottom right.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Apr 1, 2007)

A milk commercial from Canada. Seriously. 

It has this family of three sitting around the kitchen table, the kids are complaining that thier neighbour didn't drink milks and he's just fine! The camera shows him doing gardening, lifting, all this strong stuff. Then suddenly he goes to pick up his wheelbarrow and his arms pop off! (With an, "Oh, that can't be good!") The family freaks out and starts drinking all the milk in the house. The commerical closes with the neighbour bumbling around without arms in through the window.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2007)

The "Magic Fridge" commercial that first appeared during the last Super Bowl.  Pure hilarity.

That one beer commercial with the rubber floors.  I want floors like that.

But, for pure awesomeness, this one takes the cake.

(Note:  that Citroen commercial was directed by Neill Blomkamp, who was chosen to direct the Halo movie.  He's good.)


----------



## foxkun (Apr 2, 2007)

First to note was not so much the commercial itself but what it spawned. It was a superbowl commercial, one for Nutrigrain. It's the guy that eats the bar and is all, "Yeeeeeeeeah, I feel greeeeeeeeeaaaaat!" And then runs around his office and picks up a friend and a hot chick who keeps stuffing stuff up her shirt 'cause she now want baaaaaaaaaaaabies and then they come up to the boss and coin the phrase "More ______ than God!" Which has now spread into common useage amongst my larger circle of friends.

Refrigerator Raider - this was an old 90's commercial that my brother could not stand. Evar. And all it was was a cartoon guy bouncing around a fridge and eventually going for the milk. It had rock music in it, it couldn't be that bad, right?

The last one I can think of was one that was banned in France (I think). It was a car commercial where a woman has a young hot guy in the passenger seat of the car. Her husband pulls up next to her and she lowers the young guy's seat before he notices. They have small talk, she shows him she picked up the dry-cleaning, blah blah, and then the light turns green and she goes. Then he lifts up his passenger seat, the one with the young hot guy in the cowboy hat ^^


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd have to say the VW Rabbits comercial, that just.... it cracks me up every time *giggles at the mear thought of the commercial*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI78YnC6lwE


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 2, 2007)

The IBM Business Solution commercials featuring the incompetent business executives trying to think of server solutions.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 2, 2007)

There was a fantastic campaign by Heineken or Carlsberg or somebody a while ago - all their adverts consisted of C-and-below-list UK celebrities such as Paul Daniels, Vanessa Feltz and Peter Stringfellow round a piano singing showtunes. Accompanied by the caption "Buy Heineken or we'll keep showing these adverts."


----------



## Option7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## nobuyuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Sprite commercial "Jookie"

Juicy Fruit "Attack Kitten"

Raisin Bran crunch "Ello"

Fedex "Alien"  (Why don't we use FedEx?)


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZslkC4y2qY

This advert owns all.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Apr 3, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZslkC4y2qY
> 
> This advert owns all.



You sir, WIN!


----------



## sgolem (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvljN9ycqLg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDc2aIunnr0

Not really good, just... memorable.  I think where this was used was better than the ad itself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G7IdhjBkrk




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZslkC4y2qY
> 
> This advert owns all.



Yea, that one is great!  I actually saw it in an awards program for the year's best commercials


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erVt0ozPRN0&eurl=

Not really "the greatest", but most definitely awesome.


----------



## Natsumi (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, you don't have to understand Japanese to think it's funny. Pretz makes the greatest commercials EVER! lol.... 
This one is probably their best:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZSGCAfEGg

And this is second best:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2XJimKYN2I

The first one is for Pretz pizza, the second one is for Pretz pocky, btw.


----------



## robomilk (Apr 4, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Yes.



Dammit! You beat me to it!




			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> But, for pure awesomeness, this one takes the cake.
> 
> (Note:  that Citroen commercial was directed by Neill Blomkamp, who was chosen to direct the Halo movie.  He's good.)



It's a British advert... made in Canada... by Canadians.... Oh well!



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZslkC4y2qY
> 
> This advert owns all.



Wow. That is good!


Now for my nominations:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQDjynOzgCk - awesome new advert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcdDg30VBgo - this has been voted the best advertisement by god knows how many TV polls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW0xapNiVho - a whole series of Match.com ads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omniix7MQa4 - The "Unpimp My Ride" ads that've been going round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYPxOZoD-IA - (NSFW, contains dogs making sweet sexy time)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql_o6zFENnQ - Not actually a real advert, and 4:30 long, but it was made to be just like a comedy infomercial. 

The last one is recommended viewing!


----------



## CuB Hyena (Apr 8, 2007)

tesfox said:
			
		

> Any of the more recent VW ads.  'Time to unpimp ze auto...' *smash*
> 
> Awesome.



Hehe, Yeah my fave too!


----------



## Option7 (Apr 8, 2007)

That Nissan 4x4 ad.


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 11, 2007)

Guiness has some cool ones here in the States too, with those _Monty Python_-esque cutout guys.

But I think one of my favorites was actually one of those 15-second spots they put before some shows on PBS a while back, for some insurance company.  This driver swerves to avoid hitting a squirrel and crashes offscreen.  Then another squirrel rushes over to meet the other one and they do the fist-pound thing.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 14, 2007)

The old Quiznos commercials... with the two little fuzz... things. Those owned.


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 14, 2007)

I cant belive no one has put up this classic,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af1OxkFOK18
B movie bruce wins


----------



## DPAK (Apr 15, 2007)

Do radio commercials count? Cause I heard a great one on my way to work today...

It was for northcarolinacarcredit.com and it was making fun of radio annoucements for car dealerships. The "annoucer" was saying things like: "Deals so hot, they'll burn you internally!" "I can't quit yelling! I forgot to take my medicine!" "I'm being so insincere!" "Where are my pants?!" XD Best. Radio. Commercial. Ever!


----------

